# RivolgerLe



## Morion

Hola,

Desidero rivolgerLe il mio più sentito e sincero reingraziamento per la fiducia che ella mi ha accordarta....

Deseo dirigirle mi más sentido y sincero agradecimiento.....

RivolgerLe lo traduzo por dirigirle, pero según mi diccionario también es volver, encaminar, recurrir (descartados en este contexto), y también dedicarse. 

¿Creeis que tal como lo he traducido queda bien? Es para gente que utiliza un tratamiento muy formal.


----------



## irene.acler

Morion said:


> Hola,
> 
> Desidero rivolgerLe il mio più sentito e sincero ringraziamento per la fiducia che ella mi ha accordarto/concesso....
> 
> Deseo dirigirle mi más sentido y sincero agradecimiento.....
> 
> RivolgerLe lo traduzo por dirigirle, pero según mi diccionario también es volver, encaminar, recurrir (descartados en este contexto), y también dedicarse.
> 
> ¿Creeis que tal como lo he traducido queda bien? Es para gente que utiliza un tratamiento muy formal.



"Rivolgerle" è perfetto!


----------



## Carthusian cat

Desidero rivolgerLe il mio più sentito e sincero ringraziamento per la fiducia che ella mi ha accordarto/concesso....


Mini correzione, Irene


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie, Carthusian cat, mi era sfuggita una "r"!!


----------



## NValle

Desidero rivolgerLe il mio più sentito e sincero reingraziamento per la fiducia che ella mi ha accordarta....

Deseo dirigirle mi más sentido y sincero agradecimiento.....

Desearía retribuirle mi más sentido y sincero agradecimiento por la confianza a mi dispensada.

creo que es aún más formal...¿Es eso lo que necesitabas?


----------



## Morion

Muchísimas gracias a todos. 
Lo del REingraziamento era un error mio de tecla (como traduzco mucho del/al francés de vez en cuando se me cuela algún re etc.). Lo del Ella alguien lo ha tachado pero yo creo que se sigue empleando, eso sí se me olvidó ponerlo en mayúscula. Y una duda, habeis corregido accordata, en italiano no se hace la concordancia de género y número? Yo lo he visto escrito varias veces (por italianos) y me parecía que _la fiducia_ al ser femenino debía acordarse con el verbo.

Gracias de nuevo, sois los mejores.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, yo creo que _Ella _no va bien, en su lugar puedes poner _Lei_.

Desidero rivolgerLe il mio più sentito e sincero ringraziamento per la fiducia che Lei mi ha accordato.

En cuanto a "accordato", ahora me pones una duda. Es que "Lei" mi ha accordato fiducia. No sé, mm, voy a preguntar en el hilo Solo Italiano, a ver qué me dicen!!

EDIT: He preguntado eso en el forum Solo Italiano, mira aquí.


----------



## Morion

Sí, he mirado el foro solo italiano y alucino lo eficientes que sois. Pero me vengo a este porque quiero respetar las reglas (solo italiano) y me cuesta un poco escribir correctamente en italiano.
Según dice femmejolie la concordancia es anticuada, lo cual ya cuadra, porque los textos que normalmente traduzco están escritos por auténticos fósiles (con todos mis respetos), señores muy mayores de carrera que en sus tiempos usaban un lenguaje muy formal, tanto hablado como escrito, y muchas veces tengo problemas para traducir sus palabras correctamente porque hoy ya nadie habla así. Así que es posible que este señor aprendiera en la escuela de pequeño (hace ya 60 ó 70 años) que se tenía que hacer la concordancia y lo sigue haciendo.
Gabrigabri habla de una regla del francés según la cual no se concuerda pero yo creo recordar que sí se concuerda pero creo que sucede lo mismo que en italiano, es arcaico y tiende a desaparecer, lo tengo que comprobar. Lo que si puedo deciros es que en catalán se hace la concordancia aunque en el hablado la gente tienda a no hacerla, pero según las normas debería hacerse. Como todas estas lenguas proceden del mismo tronco puede ser que todas estén experimentando el mismo proceso de fosilización que describe el post de femmejolie.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, entonces, si seguimos la Academia de la Crusca, la concordancia no se hace cuando al participio le sigue el pronombre relativo _que_.
Por lo tanto la forma correcta sería:  Desidero rivolgerLe il mio più sentito e sincero ringraziamento per la fiducia che Lei mi ha accordato.

Espero que ahora te sea todo claro!


----------



## Morion

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, entonces, si seguimos la Academia de la Crusca, la concordancia no se hace cuando al participio le sigue el pronombre relativo _que_.
> Por lo tanto la forma correcta sería: Desidero rivolgerLe il mio più sentito e sincero ringraziamento per la fiducia che Lei mi ha accordato.
> 
> Espero que ahora te sea todo claro!


Pues sí, clarisimo. Sigamos las normas de la Academia pues. Muchas gracias.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale! De nada, no hay de qué!!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, entonces, si seguimos la Academia de la Crusca, la concordancia no se hace cuando al participio le sigue el pronombre relativo _que_.
> Por lo tanto la forma correcta sería: Desidero rivolgerLe il mio più sentito e sincero ringraziamento per la fiducia che Lei mi ha accordato.
> 
> Espero que ahora te sea todo claro!


Oppure: "per la fiducia (da Lei) accordatami".


----------



## Neuromante

Solo una duda
¿Ese "Accordato" no debería concordar en género y número con la persona que habla? Me refiero al caso de frases como ésta.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante, si quieres hemos discutido este tema en el forum Solo Italiano (mira mi post, el número #7, allí está el link).


----------

